# Need help with walnut trees!



## xvirgilx (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello, 

My name is Jesse (zip 60090) and I really want, no more like need to sell these walnut trees or just give them away. We have our first new born coming in a few months and I really need to take these walnut trees down so i can make a shed for everything to fit in our home. 

Plus I am so tired of dealing with these walnuts every year coming down our home making all that noise, as well as hitting on our guests and me included, and I am sure that will wake the baby up. I can not have a nice lawn in the back yard cause of the nuts that keep fulling down and squirrels that keep eating them. 

Tree 1 nice and straight is 74 inches around split happens 12 feet from the ground. 
Tree 2 nice and straight is 104 inches around and branches about out at 7,9,14, and split is about 21 feet from the ground. 

Is there anyone out there that can help me please i really want them gone in the next few weeks.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

If you want them removed, you will probably need to call a tree service to do it. Being yard trees, their value as saw logs is limited due to the probability of metal in the wood. Even if they were metal-free, the liability issue of falling trees near a home and the work/equipment required is more than the lumber is worth...much more.

Walnut is a fine, dark wood but it isn't gold.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

I wish I lived closer! I've got a Norwood portable sawmill, and I work with urban lumber all the time. Yes there can be metal it, but that's just part of the deal. Throw on a fresh blade and get back to work. If the trees are near any structure, you certainly need to have a professional tree service (bonded & insured) put them on the ground. It is unlikely that you will be able to sell the logs for enough to recover the cost of having the tree put on the ground but it depends on the tree. You might try Craigslist or post to ForestryForum. Your first priority should be getting the trees cut without damage to house, person, or property. Good luck, and congratulations on the new addition to the family!


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

As a licensed tree guy, I love wood and wood products. I keep a few choice pieces and turn the rest into firewood. Time is money, the faster they are down, chipped up and on to the next job the better. Sorry, that's just the reality of it. Hope you find some good help, and make money or at least break even.


----------

